# If you were....



## vurren (Jul 10, 2015)

If you were an animal villager in animal crossing, what animal would you be, and what would you look like?
You can also add things like type, initial phrase, coffee, ect. Im just curious!
Also, the animal doesnt have to be an existing species in the animal crossing series

I would be the dog on my avatar (posted below if I decide to change it) and my initial phrase would probably be "upupupu" (free cookie for anyone who gets that reference) . She would have her coffee with mocha, a lot of milk, and three spoonfulls of sugar. Her goal would be a video game designer. Probably a normal villager.







Now go go go! Im super curious to see what everyone has to say​


----------



## JellyDitto (Jul 10, 2015)

All I had to do was google that phrase to know it was from  danganronpa.. lol.

I remember when I was brainstorming ideas for fan-villagers and I came up with a squirrel villager. I don't think I ever came up with a name for him, but his catch phrase was vlerp, he had all white skin, 2 sharp teeth that always stuck out of his mouth, completely red eyes, and a black cape. I guess I was thinking it'd be cool to have a vampire squirrel in animal crossing. I'm thinking that his personality would be smug. Not a animal-fied version of me, but just a villager I cam up with.


----------



## CreakySilver (Jul 10, 2015)

Me... I'd be an uchi, honestly. As for my catchphrase, I have no idea, probably something dumb like "ufufu". 

I'd probably be a cat or an ostrich, and as for my coffee, well... I don't like coffee at all, so a ton of milk and a little bit of sugar. (Basically just sweetened milk with some coffee.)


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jul 10, 2015)

I'd be an uchi cat. Light grey with black splotches. The eyes would be in a slightly grumpy look, and the mouth would be a smirk. 
Her catchphrase would probably be 'sir'. And the greeting, 'Yo, punk'.
Pretty much an animal version of me.


----------



## Karminny (Jul 10, 2015)

My animal would be a deer, my personality would bee peppy, and my initial phrase would be "Same!". I would be a black deer (I always wear black) with electric blue spots on the back of my head (almost like like fauna) and my hooves would be a lighter shade of blue


----------



## vurren (Jul 11, 2015)

Karminny said:


> My animal would be a deer, my personality would bee peppy, and my initial phrase would be "Same!". I would be a black deer (I always wear black) with electric blue spots on the back of my head (almost like like fauna) and my hooves would be a lighter shade of blue



This seemed really cute so I decided to draw what I think you were going for!






All of these sound really cool so far


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 11, 2015)

I remember initially being disappointed to find out you play as a human instead of an animal. I think I'd be an uchi or normal cat.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 11, 2015)

I'd want to be a pastel pink sheep (similar to Baabara but pink) Probably snooty or normal personality. Coffee would be Mocha with no milk and no sugar. For catchphrase..hmmm.. maybe something silly like 'baaabaa' I dunno


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 11, 2015)

Given the option, I would love to try it out for fun but it wouldn't be my primary character (human). It would be just for fun but it wouldn't feel like my identity if that makes sense.


----------



## Lively (Jul 12, 2015)

I would definitely be an animal, they're so cute c:


----------



## Owen Grady (Jul 15, 2015)

i would be a cat ; o ; my fav​


----------



## monalu11 (Jul 16, 2015)

I would be a peppy deer, with Fauna's shape and patterns but with Skye's color. Basically a peppy Skye version of a deer 

Or maybe Karminny's animal. That one seems really pretty too! Imagine if the blue spots glowed in the dark


----------



## Antonykun (Jul 16, 2015)

I would so be a Lazy Bear Villager


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 16, 2015)

I would be a Jock wolf, as there are none ^_^


----------



## GrandFinaleGalaxy (Jul 16, 2015)

I really like poofy animals (particularly sheep) and my friends know me for using the sheep emoji very often in text messages. I also have tight brown curly hair that I generally grow out pretty far and I even bought a light-up sheep. My face is also a little pinkish so I might have a little blush in there. I love sleeping and eating a whole ton of food so lazy with sleepy eyes like Beau would be good. My wool would be brown like my hair, a tinted red face, sleepy eyes, and green horns because I like green. My catchphrase would be "lame-o" because I say that a lot. I like my coffee Mocha with lots of milk and three spoons of sugar.


----------



## shanni (Jul 17, 2015)

I would totally be a peppy cat. Rosie ♥♥


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 17, 2015)

I'd be a uchi cat called Maud and I'd be Black with a white tail, a bit like Punchy


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 17, 2015)

My Animal would be a deer, my color would be white & pink.
My personality would be preppy, my phase would be: "Desu ka?"


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 17, 2015)

[Double Post Mistake.]


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jul 17, 2015)

I am not sure which animal I would be... Maybe a cat or a dog, or a wolf... I don't drink coffee so it would be with a lot of milk and sugar, like mentioned by someone else before... I woild probably be very short too because I am short in real  My catchphrase would be ummm... "right?" Or maybe "eh?" because I'm Canadian even though I don't really say it. I would either have natural colors or go with some blue somewhere... like if it would be a cat I would have blue stripes/lines I don't know how to call those.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 17, 2015)

I'd be a smug cat, but a girl that is very lady like, because there are no smug girls. :3 Name would be Jenna (of course it's my actual name), my phrase would probably be peanut butter (don't question it!) and I'd have a mocha coffee with tons of milk and sugar! (I'd prefer sweet tea but they don't have it...I don't drink coffee) I'd also be tall because I'm the 2nd tallest girl in my school... so yeah.


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 18, 2015)

I think I would be a snooty elephant. I'd be a light blue color with a yellow bow on the top of my head, wearing the lemon gingham shirt, and have white on the tips of my hands and feet, my tail, and inside my ears. My catchphrase would be simply be "friend", as I add the word to the end of a lot of my sentences. I don't drink coffee, so I'd probably do something with lots of milk and sugar. And my house would have a lot of the cabana furniture as well as a piano.


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jul 18, 2015)

I would be a pink alpaca villager, maybe like Reese, and I would be a cute villager. I would want to be a fashion designer, perhaps. 

Or maybe I would be a hedgehog with butterfly wings... Or a bunny with butterfly wings. Now that I think about it, a pink alpaca with butterfly wings would also be nice. 

Hmm.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 19, 2015)

I would be a peppy villager. Probably a pink cat named Happy. My catch phrase would be something very cheerful ( can't think of anything at the moment ). I wouldn't drink coffee. I would prefer hot chocolate. My house would have cabin pieces with a cozy fireplace and a Christmas tree.


----------



## Bottles (Jul 20, 2015)

I would want to be a horse.


----------



## Fuwa (Jul 21, 2015)

I wish you could be an animal


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 23, 2015)

I've always wanted to be a squirrel villager because they are so tiny and adorable and I love how their tails bounce. x3


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jul 23, 2015)

I would be a lazy white ostrich with peach-coloured speckles over my feathers, soft grey eyes and a grey beak, wearing the kiwi tee. I would have a swirl of hair in the centre of my head. My catchphrase would be 'y'know?' since I say that a lot in real life and I would call people 'gooseberry'. As for coffee, I'd have the Kiliman blend with no sugar and no milk.


----------



## LadyTruoc (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes! I always wondered why the mayor was human while everyone is an animal. I'd be a pink Sloth. Catchphrase live slow! Coffee mocha, lots of milk, 3 sugars. <3


----------



## Buggy (Jul 26, 2015)

I have no idea what I'd be, but I think I like my design, Boo. She's a peppy albino bear with overly shiny "anime" eyes and swirly pastel pink blush. Boo would also have a giant pink bow on her head, like Penelope. Her catchphrase would be "senpai" and her default greeting "WHEEE!"
She'd have the lovely set and wear a flowery tee. Her favorite coffee is Blue Mountain with lots of milk and 3 spoonfuls of sugar.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 26, 2015)

I would want to be an ostrich with the coloring of a blue heron. I'd be probably be lazy if I could pick from any personality, but since I'm a girl, I'd settle with snooty. That's all I've ever planned.  I wish we could be animals, after all the villagers are my favorite part of the game!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 26, 2015)

I would want to be a peppy white bear-cub, with the catchphrase "shiver". Ideal coffee would be mocha with 2 sugar 1 milk.


----------



## beffa (Jul 26, 2015)

i'd probably be a lazy villager *but female ofc*

i see myself as a deer, with larger antlers than erik's . like more spread out and thinner maybe?
i'd be pale white, like diana (&& same body/head shape as diana) and my antlers would be a kind of bone white colour. i'd have the same colour patches all over my body, and lil specks of grey/dark grey (like a tabby cat!!) . i'd like to have blue eyes with flicks on either side like how i have my eyeliner !! & a lil very light pale pink nose :>

catchphrase would probably just be "uh huh" and the greeting? idk, probably just "um, hey!"

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and coffee - loads of milk and 2 sugars!! 

i think the music that would play in my house would be imperial k.k. !!
idk i just think that's really cute hah


----------



## Wembely (Jul 29, 2015)

I would definitely be a villager! they're so cute :3 <3


----------



## Jas (Jul 29, 2015)

I think I'd be a peppy octopus- I'd have dot eyes (like Aurora or Joey) and be light grey in colour! My catchphrase would probably be something like "gloop" or "yep!" and my coffee order would be a mocha with a spoon of sugar and normal amount of milk


----------



## jessidubs (Jul 31, 2015)

I would if you could pick which animal and design them like you do with the humans


----------



## milkyi (Jul 31, 2015)

I would be an uchi cat with red googles, and green long hair, a heart shirt I'd be plain white. My goal would be to become a princess xD My coffee is Mocha lots of milk and 3 spoonfuls of milk. my catchphrase would be lmao and greeting ayeeee lmao I'd wear some eyeliner too


----------



## Karminny (Jul 31, 2015)

vurren said:


> This seemed really cute so I decided to draw what I think you were going for!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I jst saw this! Its adorable!


----------



## MegaAquaKat (Jul 31, 2015)

Ive made a Snooty fox once.
her catchphrase is chip chip choo (From the Gamegrumps episode and also its (kinda) the sound that a fox makes)
Her coffee is Blend, a little bit of milk, and no sugar (My favorite)
The t shirt she wears is the autumn leaf(?) shirt
Her furniture set is Alpine
the music playing is K.K. Bubblegum 
Also I drew her once


----------



## derezzed (Jul 31, 2015)

I would definitely be an uchi type villager, no doubt about it. People have commented about how uchi villagers remind them of me, after all 
As for animal, I guess I'd be a lion, since my zodiac sign is Leo and I don't really fit with the other animals. I'd be wearing 3D Glasses, because that's the accessory I can never part with, and my top would probably be the HHA Jacket since I love how it looks haha. That'd look pretty weird, but then again who cares, I'd be rocking it.

Initial Phrase- It would be "yeah", since I tend to put yeah at the end of sentences instead of at the front.
Coffee- Mocha, lots of milk, no sugar
House- I'd have a bunch of sleek stuff mixed in with misc extra furniture like the plate armor, upright piano, laptop, and samurai suit. Ah, and I'd have red lighting. Can't forget about lava lamps, haha.


----------



## Potatoes (Aug 2, 2015)

Animal crossing is turning us into furries. I totally would be an anime so cute omg.


----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 2, 2015)

Probably.. though I prefer to play a human I guess. lol


----------



## cornimer (Aug 3, 2015)

I would be a normal frog, maybe...yellow and green?  My coffee would be blue mountain with no sugar or milk...which is what I drink now.  XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I prefer playing as a human, but it's interesting to think about!


----------



## charmi (Aug 4, 2015)

I haven't really thought of this, now time to think....


----------



## AmaiiTenshii (Aug 5, 2015)

casual thread bumping wow oops

i'd probably be a lazy octopus, preferably blue and white or something like that. 

my catchphrase would be "squiddles" lol

actually either the octopus or i'd be a lazy deer, probably light brown and cream with black circles around the eyes. idk what the catchprase for that would be, probs "brah" or something like that lmao.

for both my coffee would be mocha with a lot of milk and a lot of sugar, though. habits die hard.


----------



## Kattling (Aug 5, 2015)

I think I'm quite cat-like in nature, so probably I'd be a cat. Undoubtedly I've become more hamster-like since I got my new one after my hiatus for college, so possibly a hamster too.
I think I'd probably be a tabby cat with a white face/paw tips as my usual garb is something along those lines. If I was a hamster, I'd probably be grey-ish with the signature darker stripe from the head down the back, typical of dwarf hamsters.
Personalitywise, I guess peppy. I'm pretty excitable and nothing much gets me down for long. I'm not sure at all about the initial phrase, maybe something along the lines of "nyaa" as I do tend to make that sound when I'm excited, and it would go hand in hand with the peppy nature. >w<
I don't like coffee, so I'll go mocha, lots of milk, three sugar. Cover up that taste as much as possible.
House would probably be like a log cabin with a hedge around it, or maybe the zen exterior instead, with a cosy little room inside. I don't think it would be a set in particular, maybe something like Dora where the house actually looks lived in. If it was based off my real life room, it'd definitely be sloppy furniture.
And for initial clothes... I really don't know about that. ;u;

I'd love to draw some of these designs though, they sound supercool!

Also also, imagine playing as an animal, and collecting other animal players as your villagers. >o< You could get them through WiFi, connecting with friends, Spotpass, etc. And you'd end up with a collection of people you'd met, a bit like the Happy Home Showcase.


----------



## ghostcrossing (Aug 7, 2015)

i think i'd be a lazy sheep, probably with off-white skin and light green or blue [ or both o: ] wool, i don't really know what my catchphrase would be though, theres no peculiar word i really say a lot in real life, perhaps 'pyuru' thanks to show by rock, but other than that i can't really think of much! as for my coffee, mocha, no sugar, and lots of milk, but to go with the rules of regular animal crossing villagers i'd have mocha, three sugar and lots of milk, i don't really have many ideas for a house, but i'd like lots of the bug-off furniture, but i'll go with the green-bar tee for my initial clothes, since its what i wear in the game! this is a really interesting thread, and i love reading other peoples comments!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 7, 2015)

I would be a Smug cat, my initial phrase would be "literally..." My fave coffee would be the mocha with the max sugar and milk cause that's how I drink coffee in real life, haha. I would be red with black streaks/stripes, would probably have Tiffany's fishnets, black lipstick, dark makeup, probably cat-eyeliner eyes that are kind of sad/lazy looking, most likely fluffy like with a tuft on my head. Not sure what shirt I would start with, maybe the beaded shirt, but definitely something black. My house would be grey/black circle house, with the star smoke, iron door, interior would be antiques like the rococo stuff in black. Goal would be something like self-made artist or something.

I made a little art of it.


----------



## AidanTheGreat (Aug 7, 2015)

I wanna be like Deli, but all black. I think that would be really cool. If not a monkey, I would love to be a tiger. 
My catchphrase would be "Ayyy lmao" and my coffee would always need tons of sugar (that's how I take it irl).


----------



## Cacogen (Aug 9, 2015)

I think it would be nice to play as an animal in the game! Maybe as a mayor too?
I'd probably be a normal rabbit, main colors would be sky blue and white and likes cute clothing 
(｀・ω・?)?
Coffee preference would be mocha, lots of milk and sugar! I don't know if I wanna be a meme trash for the initial phrase but "get rekt". Cute bunny saying "get rekt" and "noscope". Amazing.


----------



## AidanTheGreat (Aug 9, 2015)

I was bored and ended up designing myself. I can't really draw but I tried. Also the sword I'm holding is wooden. here's the info:
Name:  Aidan
Gender:  Male
Personality: Jock, Lazy (A combo of both, depending on the day/season)
Species: Monkey
Birthday: April 21st
Star sign: Taurus 
Initial phrase: “Tuturu!”
Initial clothes: Smiley face tee
Skill: Staying awake
Goal: Psychologist 
Coffee: Chocolate coffee with two teaspoons of sugar and a bit of cream
Style: Lovely + Modern
Favorite song: K.K. Soul
Appearance: 



Spoiler


----------



## oiwa (Aug 10, 2015)

haha "upupu" Monokuma from Dangan ronpa :3c

I would be a ferret, but if i had to pick from animal crossing species i would be either a bear cub or a mouse or a cow!
i'd have a normal personality (although if girls could have lazy personalities, it would be lazy)
my catchphrase would be "dook dook" (the noise ferrets make), and my house would have sloppy furniture and food items around
the song playing in my house would be K.K. Swing


----------



## Kelsy (Aug 10, 2015)

Name: Kelsy
Gender: Female
Personality: Lazy
Species: Cub
Birthday: October 30th
Star sign: Scorpio
Initial phrase: Nyaa~
Initial clothes: Bubble Tank
Skill: Karaoke
Goal: Animator
Coffee: Hot Coco with whipped cream on top 
Style: Cute + Iconic 
Favorite Song: Stale Cupcakes
Appearance:

(she carries around ballons and there's a chance of her giving you one)


----------



## LOLUMAD? (Aug 15, 2015)

aw, I would be an animal most of them are just too cute!


----------

